
Ask HN: Is OpenDylan still active? - atjamielittle
The main website for the project has been down for quite a while. I was intrigued by the language are seeing some interesting screenshots of the original Apple Dylan IDE. It would be sad if the site was gone and there were no mirrors.
======
mindcrime
Well, the code is on Github FWIW. [https://github.com/dylan-
lang](https://github.com/dylan-lang)

You might try asking on lobste.rs, as one of the Open Dylan contributors is
(or was) an active poster there.

